
Generative Iris - RBerenguel
https://mostlymaths.net/2020/06/iris-sketch.html/
======
instance
Here [1] is a direct link to the source code of the algorithm. It's really
awesome!

[1]
[https://github.com/rberenguel/sketches/blob/master/iris/iris...](https://github.com/rberenguel/sketches/blob/master/iris/iris.js#L88)

~~~
RBerenguel
Thanks for the kind words! The code is a bit too messy for my own tastes, this
is why I wrote the post detailing the why behind the separate pieces.

------
pronoiac
I expected the demo would be embedded in the blog post, but it wasn't. Here it
is:
[https://mostlymaths.net/sketches/iris/index.html](https://mostlymaths.net/sketches/iris/index.html)

------
Applejinx
Very very nice. This could be handy for 3d modelers, looking to make distinct
character irises. Just generate away until you go 'oh! THERE'S my character's
eye!' :)

~~~
faceplanted
Also you could store a seed for the eye, or one for each even

------
Konohamaru
No Mangekyô Sharingan. I can't say it's truly complete.

------
krthr
It seems pretty cool!

